# Swollen lymph node in udder??



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My doe Pinky has a lump in her udder. I just noticed today. It's about halfway up in the back on the left side, but very close to the medial. It feels about like a swollen lymph node. 

I'm working on drying her up, I've mostly stopped milking her. I got some milk off her when I noticed the lump, no abnormalities there. 

So, should I be concerned?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it a hard abscess or soft feeling swelling?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

More like a soft swelling. 

It's not visible, I have to rub a little on her udder to find it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's gotten bigger, now very visible. I'm a little worried :l 

Milk is still normal, though I'll probably order some CMTs today, just to be sure it's not mastitis. 

Anyone have ideas?

Here are some pictures, but it didn't show up very well...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have no idea, but suggest a vet take a look at her.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

If you massage it, does it shrink any?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll find out tonight!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, it shrinks.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anybody have an idea?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Update - 

After I dried her up the lump went away completely :leap:
Hopefully it won't come back when she freshens again, but if it does I'll probably take her to the vet.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like it was just a plugged milk gland. If it comes back just massage it down as small as you can get it two or three times a day. It will loosen up and go away.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Okay, thanks!


----------

